
FBI Says ISIS Used Phony EBay Listings to Funnel Cash to US Operative - artsandsci
http://gizmodo.com/the-fbi-says-isis-used-phony-ebay-listings-to-funnel-ca-1797750099
======
mtgx
Oh lord, surely this means the U.S. government should ban the dollar? How long
will it keep being used for illegal activities?!

